# Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt



## opi2001 (14. Mai 2017)

Moin Moin oder Hallöchen ,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Außenborder mit mind. 9,8 PS als 4 Takt. Der Mark ist groß und weis nicht so richtig was optimal ist.
Der Motor ist für Rügen gedacht um die Boddengewässer 2-3 mal im Jahr zu beangeln.
So um die 2000€ habe ich geplant. Gefunden habe ich einmal Tohatsu MFS 9,8 B und Parsun F 9.8BMS. Beides sind neue Motorenund in dem Preissegment.
Bin für jede Info und Vorschläge sehr dankbar.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen guten gebrauchten rumstehen.
Danke mal im voraus.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Ich würde persönlich ein paar Euro drauflegen und direkt nen 15PS nehmen. Den einfache Mercury F15MH solltest du für ~2300€ neu bekommen. 
Oder eben einen chinesichen Nachbau, Sail F15, Yamabisi 15, Parsun F15, die kosten ~ 1700€. Wobei ich auf Grund von Ersatzteilen und Langzeiterfahrungen ggf. eher zu nem guten Gebrauchten "Markenmotor" greifen würde. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn er wirklich nur so wenig eingestzt wird, kannst du mit den Nachbauten auch glücklich werden.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Nimm den Tohatsu. Gute Motoren, laufen so einige hier und ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Lass bloß die Finger von Parsun, ich kenne nur einen der einen hat und der will ihn wieder loswerden, aber keiner will ihn.


----------



## Chef XXX (16. Mai 2017)

Moin,  wenn ich die Wahl zwischen den beiden genannten Kandidaten hätte,würde ich ganz klar den Tohatsu nehmen. Beim Parsun müsstest du erstmal eine Werkstatt finden,die den Service macht.Viele fassen die die Chinesen Aussenborder nicht an. Desweiteren ist der Wiederverkaufswert vom Tohatsu besser. Zur Laufkultur kann ich nur was zum Tohatsu (8Ps) sagen. Läuft im Leerlauf schön ruhig und hat ein guten Durchzug. Bauhaus vertreibt auch Tohatsu Aussenborder zu günstigen Konditionen. Ob die 9,8 Ps für dein Boot reichen kann ich nicht sagen. Da sind andere Kriterien entscheidend Gewicht des Bootes,Länge des Bootes, Zuladung,Mitangler usw.  Gruß Eric


----------



## steffen1 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Hallo,
ich stand voriges Jahr vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Wir hatten ein 3,80iger Schlauchboot von Zeepter mit dem 9,8er Tohatsu. Das Gespann war noch keine 2 Jahre alt aber sollte trotzdem verkauft werden denn was neues musste her. Motor lief gut,nichts zu meckern. Zu der Zeit waren wir in Gl. Aalbo,Dänemark. Ich hin zu Klaus dem Besitzer des Campingplatzes und der Mietbootflotte an der verschiedene Motoren hingen. Ich gefragt,nach der langen Erfahrung die er mit Aussenbordern hat, welchen Motor er mir heute empfehlen würde. Antwort: eindeutig heute Suzuki,früher Mercury. Ich habe nicht mehr überlegt der Erfahrungsschatz war ausschlaggebend.
Und auch 15Ps waren nur 200,- Euro mehr. Heute bin ich froh drüber. Denk immer dran den Motor willst du über Jahre fahren,sonst gehts dir wie mir,ist mein 4er und letzter. Ich persönlich würde keinen Tohatsu mehr kaufen.


----------



## Tommes63 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Ohne jetzt viele zu kennen, Motoren der etablierten nehmen sich nicht all zu viel. Bei 2-3 mal im Jahr würd ich was gebrauchtes nehmen, nicht all zu alt.
Egal ob neu oder gebraucht, ein Vertragshändler in deiner Nähe kann dir bei Wartung, Ersatzteilbeschaffung viel Fahr(geld) ersparen. Da ist der gesparte Hunderter für ein günstiges Angebot schnell aufgebraucht.


----------



## titi2 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Tohatsu und Mercury 9.8 sind die selben Motoren denn Tohatsu baut sie und alle wichtigen Teile sind gleich! Block Vergaser usw... ( Mercury baut/entwickelt selbst schon lange keine kleinen Motoren mehr, das sind alles Tohatsus mit meist nur minimalen Anpassungen )

Bei 9.8 PS kann ich nur zum Tohatsu raten, insbesondere wenn man den Motor auch noch transportieren will! Ein Yamaha, Suzuki oder Honda sind da deutlich schwerer. Die 15 PS sind zwar auf dem Wasser schön, aber ausserhalb des Wassers sind sie vor allem schön schwer!

Ich selbst habe seit einigen Jahren einen 9.8 PS Tohatsu und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Läuft super ruhig und zuverlässig und verbraucht sehr sehr wenig.
Lediglich das Gewicht ist mit 36 kg wirklich grenzwertig wenn man ihn aus dem Keller holen muss usw. Aber er ist wie gesagt ja noch der leichteste am Markt.


----------



## maxum (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Hallo,

Motor auf eine Sackkarre legen (richtige Seite beachten beim 

4Takter) festschnallen mit ratschengurten und es geht relativ 

leicht und vor allem Sicher die Kellertreppe hoch oder wieder runter.

15PS wäre auch meine Wahl wenn es das Boot hergibt allerdings 

wo 9 passen da gehen auch 15#6 . Würde auch kucken wo in 

meinem näheren Umfeld mein Händler,Werkstatt ist dann 

eventuell eben einen Honda oder Yamaha wählen.


----------



## opi2001 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Danke erst mal für Eure Infos, ich denk auch das ich die Finger von dem Partsun lasse. Vielleicht werde ich bsisl mehr ausgeben und dafür evtl. einen Suzuki holen, die sollen gar nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## maxum (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Hallo,

hab zwar selber nen Yamaha aber die Suzuki sind nicht umsonst

so teuer. Meine Werkstatt macht alle Marken schraubertechnisch

sind die kleinen Suzuki wohl die Mechanikerfreundlichsten, mann soll

da wohl besser drankommen, ist aber nur hörensagen.


----------



## banzinator (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Suzuki 15 PS wiegt 44kg und ist noch händelbar. 
Auf einer Sackkarre machbar. Sehr guter Motor, ausreichend kräftig und läuft gut #6. 
Liegt aber ein bisschen über dem Budget.


----------



## oettingerlocke (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich würde persönlich ein paar Euro drauflegen und direkt nen 15PS nehmen. Den einfache Mercury F15MH solltest du für ~2300€ neu bekommen.
> Oder eben einen chinesichen Nachbau, Sail F15, Yamabisi 15, Parsun F15, die kosten ~ 1700€. Wobei ich auf Grund von Ersatzteilen und Langzeiterfahrungen ggf. eher zu nem guten Gebrauchten "Markenmotor" greifen würde. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn er wirklich nur so wenig eingestzt wird, kannst du mit den Nachbauten auch glücklich werden.


--------------------------

Laut Händler ist Parsun baugleich mit Yamaha....  Yamaha - Teile passen bei Parsun und umgekehrt ..


----------



## Südschwedenfan (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Wenn man den Yamaha mit dem Parsun direkt vergleichen kann, sieht und fühlt man den Unterschied. Die Ersatzteile sind wohl passgenau, aber ist eben eine 1 zu 1  China Kopie die so aussieht, als wäre schwächeres u. billigeres bzw. dünneres Material verarbeitet worden. 
Habe dann auch die Finger davon gelassen.
Seit 2012 habe ich zwei Tohatsu 25 PS-4takt, 3 Zyl. Hubraum 526, Gewicht 72 Kg. Die machen bis heute problemlos ihren Job.
Haben seinerzeit mit Fernschaltbox, E-Start 3500,00 € gekostet.
Soviel ich weiss, werden diese Motoren von Nissan gebaut.


----------



## allegoric (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf von Außenborder 9,8 PS 4 Takt*

Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedene Motoren gefahren in der Region zwischen 5 PS Tohatsu und Suzuki DF20A (45kg). Bei mir in der Region ist es schwer eine Werkstatt zu finden, darum rate ich dir unbedingt die Ersatzteilsuche und Werkstatt mit zu berücksichtigen. Ich rate dir, gleich einen 15 PSer zu nehmen und unbedingt aufs Gewicht zu achten. Weiterhin gibt es verschiedenen Zündmechanismen. Ich möchte z.B. die elektronische, manuelle Zündung (ohne Batteriestart) von den "neuen" Suzukimodellen nicht mehr missen. Mein Tohatsu und die Motoren, die ich zur Leihe hatten, waren alles Vergaser. Es ist daher ein riesen Unterschied, ob man 1 mal ziehen muss oder sogar 5-6 Mal, nach der Winterpause auch gern 20 mal. Ich würde darauf nie wieder verzichten wollen. Das geringe Gewicht meines DF20A war zudem ein Grund zu Suzuki zu schwenken. Honda ist mir z.B. durch seine Laufruhe und Durchzugsstärke positiv aufgefallen. Leicht waren die aber nicht. Mercurys sind etwas rauhe Brüder, so wie Tohatsu. Würde ich mich noch einmal entscheiden müssen, würde ich wieder bei Suzuki landen, sofern man einen Handstarter hat und den Motor tragen muss. Ist es eine elektronische Zündung per Batterie kämen für mich v.a. noch Honda und Yamaha, sowie Tohatsu wieder in Frage. Von Parsun usw. würde ich alleine wegen der Wartung, Langlebigkeit und Ersatzteilsuche abraten. Ein Boot muss zuverlässig sein, immer starten, man fährt sonst damit nicht ruhigen Gewissens auf die See. Ich bin jedes Jahr auf Rügen, Bodden und Ostsee mit meinem Boot + dem genannten Suzuki. Der hat nicht einmal geschwächelt und startet zu 95% beim ersten Anziehen, auch beim Kaltstart nach der Winterpause. Das kenne ich von normalen Vergasern ohne Einspritzung nirgends (außer Batteriestart). 10 PS gehen, aber für die Ostsee ist das zu schwach, wenn du nicht in Gleitfahrt kommst und einen Weg vom z.B. Bodden bis in die See von mehr als 10km hast. Außer du kannst vom Strand aus starten. Dann würde ich sogar zu den leichteren 10 PS gehen, um das Tragen zu vereinfachen. Andernfalls ist mehr immer besser. Mit 15 PS kriegste jeden 300 kg Kahn mit 2 Personen + Gepäck auf 24 km/h. Daher würde ich immer zu "mehr PS ist grundsätzlich besser" tendieren.

Ich habe damals meinen Motor für 700€ weniger zum damalig günstigsten Internetpreis für 2500€ bekommen. Der Preis für den neuen Suzuki lag damals bei 3200€ im Netz. Im Laden war er bei mir noch viel teurer. Zum Kauf war ich auf der Messe: Boot in Düsseldorf und habe mit verschiedenen Händlern am Suzukistand verhandelt. Da waren ordentliche Rabatte drin und ich erhielt einen originalverpackten Motor. Da die Händler alle von unterschiedlichsten Firmen vor Ort waren, haben die sich selber Konkurrenz gemacht. Daher musste ich nur warten, wer den besten Preis aushandelt. Das Teil wurde in einer Speditionsverpackung bis nach Hause geliefert. Würde ich genauso wieder machen.


----------

